# REHOME/RESCUE: PA



## coco (Dec 7, 2006)

I found a what I think is a netherland dwarf/mix rabbit . I caught the rabbit because the rabbit was running around&amp; a friend called me to catch it because I know a little aboutrabbits. The rabbit is brown with some black in coloring, I caught therabbit by the scruff of the neck because when I tried to catch it byholding it it nipped at me. I dont know if the rabbit is a male orfemale since it wont let me turn it over to check. Seems to like to bepetted but not held. Seems to be cage aggressive. A friend ofmine let me borrow a cage she had so now the rabbit is in a cage in myhouse. If someone adopts this rabbit she may give the cage to theadopter also with the rabbit. I am asking a small adoption fee toinsure the rabbit gets a good home &amp; not used forfood. Rescues are welcome in inquiring about thisrabbit. I would keep this rabbit but I already have too many.I may be able to deliver rabbit to a rescue in PA.


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where are you at in PA?


----------



## coco (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am a few miles from Allentown PA

Coco


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry. If you were in southwestern PA I could have recommended a couple of rescues to contact, but that's a bit far. Oh well.


----------



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there!

Good for you for saving this little one! Be sure to check out our tipsfor rehoming rabbits at the top of the rescue section. Theres even alist of questions to ask potential adopters to help ensure shes goingto a good home. 

Also, you may want to try advertizing on pertfinder in theirclassifieds section. Its free, but you just have to be sure to screenanyone who is interested. Also, some vets will allow you to post an adon their bulletin board. I would check around. An add in the papermight help as well. 

Good luck and I hope we can find her a home!

-Haley

PS. you dont usually pick rabbits up by the scruff, right? It was justbecause you were trying to catch her? I just ask because it can reallyhurt them.


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Any luck finding this little one a home?


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

Coco, try contacting the Berks County AnimalLeague in Reading, PA. They may be able to help or at least point tosomewhere closer. 

EDIT: I had no idea how old this thread was...

Wallace


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

Even though the thread is old...I wanted to leteveryone known that Petfinder can really suck. I posted a bunny onthere once and I got like 5 replies rather quickly, but they were allfrom people far away trying to launder money. Theres a big moneylaundering scheme thingy going on and a lot of people are using buyingrabbits as a front. They tell you they will send you a money order andyou're to give so much to a agent int he states and so much to use forshipping and then to keep like $200 for ''your trouble''.This happed to me and I was confused and then I read an article inDomestic Rabbits about a woman who had the same experience. 

In the end, I had no serious inquiries about my bunnies I had on there. And I got lots of junk mail. 

So in my opinion, though Petfinder is a great place to look for pets, it doesn't seem to be a great placet advertise pets.


----------

